# Waiting times



## madamebonnie (7 December 2016)

Hi All, 

Just wondering how long (on average) you would expect to have to wait for the following:

-A farrier visit

-A lesson (assuming not top trainer and they live very local)

-A physio visit

I'm not sure if I have to wait an unreasonable amount of time or it's just average! 

Thanks


----------



## Shay (7 December 2016)

If you book in well ahead you don't have to wait at all.  If you are trying to slot in each time then the wait could be considerable - depending on either how busy the individual is or how much they actually want to come out and see you.

My horses are shod on a schedule so the farriers arrive when they are due.  For lost shoes - a few hours.  Only once overnight - but  the shoe was lost late in the day.

Lessons - I arrange next weeks at the time; but they are normally more or less the same.  Physio - 3 - 5 days.


----------



## chestnut cob (7 December 2016)

Book them in advance then you won't have to wait - or do you mean when the professional coming to you is running late?  As they are two different situations.

My farrier always books me in for the next appt whilst he's there then he checks the week before with me that the day and time are still OK.

Physio depends on how busy she is but can take 3 weeks to get an appt if it's routine, or if it's an emergency (and the vet has recommended it) she would try to make room within a few days for an appt.

Vet, again it depends on why you're calling.  I book routine appts well in advance and if it's just for something like vaccinations, I will often take the horse to the surgery as it costs me less in fuel than their call out charges and then whichever vet is at the surgery can do it rather than waiting for a specific named vet to arrive at the yard.  If it's an emergency then I wouldn't expect to wait long at all as there will be someone on call.  For something like a lameness workup, I've been fitted in within 2-5 days depending on the severity.  If the horse was, day, 7/10 lame then I'd class that as an emergency and call the vet out to me straight away.


----------



## milliepops (7 December 2016)

yep, as Shay I always try to book in ahead for things because I need to be able to plan around work. So always had the farrier booked in at the previous visit (but would come to pop on a lost shoe within a day or so), lessons are booked up months in advance due to demand... I couldn't just phone up and expect to get in next week.

Physio -depends who you use, but the one I usually has tends to cover a wide area so needs a bit of notice to slot me into a day when he's local.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 December 2016)

Farrier I always book in advance while their being shod the time before so they are booked in five weeks before the appointment .
Lessons not long a week say .
PHysio mine is very busy ,in emergency three days for roultine it can be three weeks when she's very busy .


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (7 December 2016)

I have farrier booked 2 visits in advance, so 6 & 12 weeks ahead.

Lessons, those are sporadic, but tend to travel to trainers as & when, usually get fitted in within a fortnight (usually my issue of not being able to attend due to work/daylight etc)

Physio, routine appts are about 3 weeks ahead, or possibly a lot earlier if I take pot luck from whoever in the group practice is over my way soonest.


What time scales are you being quoted OP?


----------



## madamebonnie (7 December 2016)

Thanks everyone, I'm just trying to guage what is a reasonable expectation 

Well it's a little bit complicated with the instructor and farrier situation. They both live on site and run the yard...We don't book specific appointments with the farrier, he just fits them in before or after his day as it is a riding school with a few liveries, I'm usually never there when he shoes. I try give him as much notice that they need doing but can be waiting for up to 3 weeks... however if a shoe comes off I can get in on in a day or two so that's a bonus.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 December 2016)

madamebonnie said:



			Thanks everyone, I'm just trying to guage what is a reasonable expectation 

Well it's a little bit complicated with the instructor and farrier situation. They both live on site and run the yard...We don't book specific appointments with the farrier, he just fits them in before or after his day as it is a riding school with a few liveries, I'm usually never there when he shoes. I try give him as much notice that they need doing but can be waiting for up to 3 weeks... however if a shoe comes off I can get in on in a day or two so that's a bonus.
		
Click to expand...

So if you wait three weeks how long does that mean the horse is going between shoeings .


----------



## madamebonnie (7 December 2016)

I am trying various tactics. I moved on a year ago, he is my first horse and I am trying my best not to be naive about everything which is much easier said than done. 

At first YO said she arranges all the shoeing so they're all in sync. Seemed like a good idea to me. Spring time last year he was only shod in front and didn't seem to have problems. Then needed shoeing behind and a couple of times he was over due and pulled them off, I spoke directly to YO about shoeing as I don't usually see the farrier face to face. We then had PSD surgery and so without shoes for a couple of months. I managed to get them back on after a 2 week wait after the ok from the vet. Last shoeing (September) managed to get his number and tell him when he was 6 weeks, was done at 9 weeks, to be fair he wasn't very long in the toe at that point. This time I told him when we were 5 weeks, thinking 3 week wait would be ok but I'm still waiting. He said he would do them last week and still not done.


----------



## chestnut cob (7 December 2016)

You need to ask him to book them in for 6 weeks on the day he does them (or however long your horse goes).  That way you are in the diary already.
Just because they are not too long in the toe doesn't mean the foot isn't out of balance.  My last horse was done at 7 weeks, 8 max, and this one is 5-6 weeks.


----------



## PorkChop (7 December 2016)

It seems a bit of a strange set up that you have for the farrier, try and be there the next time and get yourself booked in and have a chat with him/her.

I book the farrier for the next set of shoes, so 5-6 weeks in advance.

I would expect to wait two weeks to get a lesson from a decent local trainer unless they had a cancellation.

My physio comes to me every 3-4 weeks, she lives 4 hours away, so whenever she is in my area she comes to me, so also in advance.


----------



## Sparemare (7 December 2016)

How odd.  Our farrier comes every 6 weeks like clockwork.  No point me calling him when I think my horses need doing, as they need attention every six weeks.  Only professional I have to wait for is a saddle fitter, if I have a new saddle.


----------



## Red-1 (7 December 2016)

1- My farrier I book in advance, 5 weeks in summer, 6 weeks in winter. If he pulls a shoe he will fit in the same day if he can, or usually the day after. Having said that, I do transport to the forge, so that is easier.

2- A lesson. I do give lessons, and sometimes I can fit someone in the very next day. If diaries don't work out it can be 3 weeks. I have regular clients, who "have" a specific time and day, and I do not change them, so if someone needs a specific day/time than I may not be able to accommodate them. 

3. Physio visit - I usually have to book 6 weeks in advance. She is very good and therefore has a long waiting list. I am not sure I can have a physio emergency - I think that is called a vet visit!


----------



## Starzaan (7 December 2016)

I would definitely have just called a different farrier by now!


----------



## madamebonnie (7 December 2016)

Starzaan said:



			I would definitely have just called a different farrier by now!
		
Click to expand...

See this is my problem, I cannot book a specific time or day slot, I can't get a different farrier as it is part of yard rules. But at least I feel more comfortable now explaining it is a bit unreasonable not to be able to book and at the same time not being able to get him done when I want if I give him reasonable notice. He is extremely busy as he is so popular and good, but I don't think its fair on us as like unlike others I cant just find a new farrier!


----------



## madamebonnie (7 December 2016)

Oh and he was shod today. I last saw the farrier on Monday to remind him, I don't get told when he's going to be shod, just a guessing game!


----------



## popsdosh (7 December 2016)

madamebonnie said:



			Oh and he was shod today. I last saw the farrier on Monday to remind him, I don't get told when he's going to be shod, just a guessing game!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry thats pretty run of the mill for farriers on site those horses are always down the queue


----------



## Kat (7 December 2016)

My instructor is pretty busy and not massively close by so I book a month in advance. She does have a few shorter notice appointments if you are flexible but I can only do late evening. She is also my horse chiro so same timescales. 

When I have used an Osteo it was about a fortnight for an appointment unless urgent or very flexible. 

Vet has a weekly zone visit for routine appointments and obviously emergency appointments same day. 

We have other instructors who are easier to book and visit weekly but I'm fussy! 

My farrier liked a text about a week or so before you wanted him and he'd fit you in. Probably different if you wanted him to do lots rather than just one or two. He is very local so would often pop in last thing on his way home. My trimmer is very much in demand, but my timescales are more flexible so I don't book her just slot in when she is coming to someone else.


----------

